# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته پرستاری

## Mahsa.Nzr

پرستاری

هدف و ماهیت
این برداشت كه پرستاری به معنای مراقبت كردن از بیمار است، تا حدودی درست  می*باشد. البته مراقبت تنها شامل تزریق یا پانسمان نمی*شود بلكه با گذشت  زمان و با پیشرفت علم و تكنولوژی ، مراقبت پرستاران نیز علمی*تر و  پیچیده*تر شده است و پرستاری در حال حاضر یك رشته علمی است و متخصص این  رشته باید علوم بسیاری را فرا بگیرد و كاربرد آنها را در ارتباط با مریض  بیاموزد. 

از سوی دیگر باید توجه داشت كه وظیفه یك پرستار تنها مراقبت از بیمار در  بیمارستان نیست بلكه یك پرستار با مراقبت از افراد در تمام مراحل زندگی  آنها از پیشگیری از بیماری*ها گرفته تا مراقبت در هنگام بیماری و توانبخشی  پس از بیماری سروكار دارد. زیرا بسیاری از بیماری*ها ریشه در عادت های غلط و  شیوه نادرست زندگی دارد.
برای مثال زمینه بسیاری از سكته*های قلبی از مدت ها قبل فراهم می*شود و  دلیل آن نیز نوع غذای فرد ، وزن او و مقدار فعالیت بدنیش می*باشد. حال این  پرستار است كه با آموزش های لازم در مورد نوع غذا ، نحوه و مقدار فعالیت  بدنی و نحوه جلوگیری از فشار خون و افزایش چربی سعی می*كند تا از بیماری  پیشگیری كند یا افراد را با علایم و اختلالات بیماری آشنا سازد تا بیمار به  موقع و پیش از پیشرفت بیماری به دكتر مراجعه كند. 
پرستار یك عضو مهم در تیم مراقبت بهداشتی است و دارای نقش های گسترده ای از  جمله نقش مراقبتی، حمایتی، درمانی، هماهنگی ، مشورتی ، مدیریتی و تحقیقاتی  می*باشد. به این معنا كه پرستار وظیفه مراقبت و حمایت از بیمار، وظیفه  هماهنگی بین بیمار و پزشك و بیمار و خانواده بیمار (انتقال دهنده خواست ها و  نیازهای بیمار یا مددجو) ، مسوولیت مدیریت بخش (اولویت*بندی برای رسیدگی  به بیماران و تصمیم*گیری به موقع در مورد بیماران اورژانسی) ، وظیفه آموزش  به بیمار در جهت تطابق با مشكلات و ناراحتی*های پیش*آمده و وظیفه تحقیق  درباره روش های مراقبتی كه اعمال كرده است و تحقیق بر روی نحوه كاهش تعداد  روزهای بستری یك بیمار را بر عهده دارد.
پرستاری یعنی كمك به فرد سالم یا بیمار در درمانگاه یا بیمارستان برای  انجام آن دسته از فعالیت*هایی كه سبب حفظ و ارتقای سلامت می*گردد به نحوی  كه اگر فرد توانایی، اراده یا آگاهی لازم را داشت، می*توانست آن فعالیت*ها  را بدون كمك انجام دهد. 
در همین راستا پرستار وظایف خود را در قالب شش نقش درمانی ، مراقبتی ، حمایتی ، هماهنگی ،*حفاظتی و آموزشی انجام می*دهد.
بدون شك پرستار نقش اصلی را در مراقبت و پیگیری درمان بیمار دارد و همین  امر بیانگر نیاز جامعه به پرستار مرد می*باشد چون هر بیماری دوست دارد در  بعضی از بیماری*ها مثل بیماری*های كلیوی یا داخلی توسط پرستار همجنس خود  مورد مراقبت قرار گیرد. 
در حال حاضر نیز در بیمارستان*های دولتی، بخش ارولوژی (دستگاه كلیوی و  مجاری ادرار)* خانم*ها توسط پرستار خانم و بخش ارولوژی آقایان توسط پرستار  آقا اداره می*شود و به نظر می*رسد كه در برخی از بخش*های دیگر مثل بخش  داخلی نیز باید این مساله تعمیم پیدا كند.
توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه 
در اینجا جسم*هایی بیمار، روح هایی دردمند و روان هایی آشفته حضور دارند.  در اینجا باید پذیرای مشكلات بسیار و پاسخگوی نیازهای بی*شمار باشی. باید  روزی 8 ساعت در اطاق عمل با تمامی وجود در خدمت تیم پزشكی باشی. باید سال  ها در بخش سرطان یا سوانح و سوختگی دردمندترین بیماران را مشاهده كنی و در  حد توانت به آنها رسیدگی نمایی و در یك كلام باید عشق به هم*نوع و ایثار و  همیاری در ذره ذره وجودت خانه كرده باشد. 
دانشجوی پرستاری باید عاشق انسان و انسانیت باشد تا بتواند در شرایط سخت و  بحرانی حتی زمانی كه خسته است یا آمادگی جسمی و روحی لازم را ندارد، به  دیگران كمك كند. همچنین باید فردی منظم و دقیق باشد و بداند كه نظم و  سختگیری اساس كار رشته پرستاری است و از لحاظ درسی نیز لازم است كه به  زیست*شناسی، شیمی و زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشد چون برای روزآمد بودن و اطلاع  از آخرین دستاوردهای دانش پرستاری ، لازم است كه از مجلات و منابع علمی به  زبان انگلیسی استفاده كند.
دانشجوی پرستاری باید از سلامت كامل جسمانی برخوردار باشد تا به یاری دید  قوی بتواند كارهای ظریف و دقیق پرستاری را بخوبی انجام دهد و با شنوایی خوب  صدای قلب را حتی اگر ضعیف باشد، بشنود . حتی داشتن قدی متناسب و عدم لكنت  زبان یا لرزش دست در این رشته ضروری است . چون همین مشكلات به ظاهر كوچك،  در كارایی یك پرستار بسیار موثر است.
پرستار باید بیش از هر چیز متواضع بوده و هدفش خدمت به مردم باشد چون كار  در بیمارستان یك كار مشخص و كلاسه شده نیست بلكه پرستار در صورت ضرورت باید  هركاری حتی كاری كه از یك فرد بیسواد نیز برمی*آید، انجام دهد. یعنی قرار  نیست كه دانشجوی پرستاری پس از فارغ*التحصیلی پشت استیشن بنشیند و دستور  دهد بلكه باید در انجام هر خدمتی پیش قدم باشد. 
همچنین لازم است كه روابط عمومی خوبی داشته باشد چون پرستار نزدیكترین فرد  به بیمار است و حتی بعضی از بیماران مشكل خود را به راحتی با پزشك در میان  نمی*گذارند اما با پرستاری كه روابط عمومی خوبی داشته و توانسته است اعتماد  بیمار را جلب كند، در میان می*گذارند.
اطلاعات عمومی خوب در زمینه پزشكی برای یك پرستار ضروری است، چون پرستار  پزشك دوم است و حتی دروسی كه می*خواند همان دروس پزشكی در سطح محدودتری  می*باشد. 
پرستاری علم و هنر است برای همین یك پرستار باید علاوه بر دانش لازم ، از  آمادگی روحی و روانی، صبر و حوصله ، روابط عمومی خوب و قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل  بالا برخوردار باشد . به عبارت دیگر یك پرستار نمی*تواند تنها با تكیه بر  دروس دانشگاهی ، در كار خود موفق شود بلكه باید از دانش خود در شرایط مختلف  و متفاوت به درستی استفاده كند و این نیاز به قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل خوب،  سرعت عمل و آمادگی روحی و روانی دارد. 
پرستار با دردمندترین افراد جامعه در ارتباط است برای همین باید جسمی قوی و  روحی توانا داشته باشد تا بتواند از عهده شب*كاری یا كار در بخش*هایی حساس  و دشوار مثل c.c.u ، i.c.u ، بخش بیماران سرطانی یا بخش سوانح و سوختگی  برآید و در ضمن دچار فشارهای روحی و روانی یا ناتوانی*های جسمی نشود.
اما چرا با وجود سختی*ها و دشواری*های بسیار این كار، عده*ای با عشق و علاقه در این زمینه فعالیت می*كنند؟ 
پرستاران یك بیمارستان ، عامل اصلی موفقیت یك بیمارستان هستند. یعنی اگر  پرستاران یك بیمارستان خوب، كارآمد و دلسوز باشند، اكثر بیماران از آن  بیمارستان راضی خواهند بود. چون بیشترین ارتباط بیمار با پرستاران می*باشد و  رضایت از پرستار مساوی است با رضایت از بیمارستان . 
به بیان دیگر لبخند رضایت بیمار، شیرین*ترین و دلپذیرترین هدیه*ای است كه  هر روز به یك پرستار دلسوز و تلاشگر تقدیم می*شود؛ هدیه*ای كه پرستار را به  تلاشی پی*گیر تر و بیشتر تشویق می*كند.


امکان ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر 
دوره كارشناسی ارشد پرستاری 
فارغ*التحصیلان دوره كارشناسی پرستاری ، طبق ضوابط خاص، قبولی در آزمون  ورودی و همچنین مصاحبه، در دوره دو ساله كارشناسی ارشد پرستاری پذیرفته  می*شوند. در این دوره 26 واحد درسی (شامل دروس اصلی 7 واحد، دروس تخصصی و  الزامی 8 واحد و دروس اختیاری 11واحد و 6 واحد پایان*نامه ارائه می*گردد.  دانشجویان در یكی از تخصص های آموزش پرستاری یا مدیریت خدمات پرستاری  بیماری های جراحی و داخلی، پرستاری بهداشت جامعه، مدیریت آموزش پرستاری (و  در آینده نزدیك پرستاری سالمندان) ادامه تحصیل می*دهند. 
فارغ*التحصیلان كارشناسی ارشد در سطح بالای تخصصی، امور آموزش، مدیریت  خدمات پرستاری و ارائه خدمات بالینی، در دانشكده*های پرستاری و مراكز مختلف  بهداشتی درمانی خدمت می*كنند. این فارغ*التحصیلان باید قادر باشند امور  مهم و مشكلات آموزش خدمات پرستاری و به طور كلی ، بهداشت و درمان جامعه را  مشخص و با تصمیم*گیری و ایجاد تغییر برای اصلاح وضع موجود و ایجاد تغییرات  مطلوب برنامه*ریزی و آن را اجرا نمایند. 
دوره دكترای پرستاری 
دارندگان مدرك كارشناسی ارشد پرستاری طبق ضوابط خاصی ، قبولی در آزمون كتبی  ورودی و مصاحبه و گذراندن دوره آموزشی شامل 25 واحد دروس اختصاصی، 20 واحد  رساله دكتری و امتحان جامع دكتری به دریافت درجه دكترای پرستاری نایل  می*گردند. این دوره در حال حاضر فقط در دو دانشگاه كشور دایر می*باشد.  دارندگان درجه دكترای پرستاری در حال حاضر امور برنامه*ریزی آموزشی و  پژوهشی ، تدریس و تحقیق و مدیریت در سطوح بالاتر را در دانشگاه های علوم  پزشكی (آزاد و دولتی) عهده*دار می*شوند. 
آینده شغلی و بازار کار
در بسیاری از كشورها اولین خط ارتباط جامعه با سیستم پزشكی، پرستار است.  چرا كه پرستاران نسبت به دیگر افراد تیم پزشكی تعدادشان بیشتر است و در  دسترس قرار دارند و اطلاعات بهداشتی درمانی آنها جامع می*باشد. 
در كشور ما نیز با این كه پرستاران جایگاه واقعی خود را نیافته*اند و در  چند سال اخیر نیز با تعداد قابل توجهی فارغ*التحصیل رشته پرستاری از  دانشگاه آزاد و دانشگاه های علوم پزشكی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی روبرو هستیم  اما هنوز مراكز بهداشتی درمانی به پرستارانی متخصص، مجرب و توانمند  نیازمندند و در واقع بازار كار برای فارغ*التحصیل خوب این رشته وجود دارد.
پرستاران علاوه بر كار در بیمارستان*ها و مراكز بهداشتی درمانی می*توانند  در صنعت برای مراقبت از سلامت و بهداشت كاركنان صنایع مختلف، در سازمان  تربیت بدنی و مراكز ورزشی به عنوان یكی از اعضای اصلی تیم مراقبت پزشكی و  در آموزش و پرورش فعالیت نمایند. 
فرصت*های شغلی یك پرستار بسیار وسیع و گسترده است و حتی یك پرستار می*تواند  بطور مستقل فعالیت نماید. یعنی می*تواند با تاسیس مركز بهداشت خصوصی به  ارزیابی وضعیت سلامت افراد جامعه بپردازد یا مهدكودك دایر نماید.

درس هاي پايه رشته پرستاري تشريح فيزيولوژي ايمونولوژي بيوشيمي ميکروب شناسي انگل شناسي آمار حياتي مقدماتي 
درس هاي اصلي رشته پرستاري تغذيه و تغذيه درماني اصول اپيدميولوژي و مبارزه  با بيماري ها روان شناسي اجتماعي داروشناسي زبان تخصصي اصول و روش آموزش  به بيمار 
درس هاي تخصصي رشته پرستاري اصول و فنون کاربرد احکام اسلامي در پرستاري  بررسي وضعيت سلامت پرستاري بهداشت جامعه 1 ، 2 و 3 پرستاري بهداشت مادران و  نوزادان و مراقبت هاي دوران بارداري و زايمان 1 و 2 بيماري هاي داخلي،  عفوني و پرستاري مربوطه 1 ، 2 ، 3 و 4 پرستاري ويژه پرستاري در فوريت ها  کودکان و پرستاري مربوطه 1 (کودک سالم) کودکان و پرستاري مربوطه 2 (کودک  بيمار) بهداشت رواني ، بيماري ها و پرستاري هاي مربوطه 1 و 2 اصول مديريت  خدمات پرستاري تاريخ و تحولات و اخلاق پرستاري کارآموزي 1 ، 2 ، 3

----------


## Parniya

منبع:سایت قلم چی

----------


## BeHnAz76

بازارکارو سختی کارش برای یک خانم چطوره؟؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> بازارکارو سختی کارش برای یک خانم چطوره؟؟


کلا برای خانوما شغل تدریس و مشاغل درمانی بهتره تو جامعه ما

----------


## m a h s a

> بازارکارو سختی کارش برای یک خانم چطوره؟؟



عاااالی...الان پرستارا مهر مدرکشون خشک نشده استخدام میشن :Yahoo (4): 
البته تا چند سال دیگه اشباع شده حتما

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> عاااالی...الان پرستارا مهر مدرکشون خشک نشده استخدام میشن
> البته تا چند سال دیگه اشباع شده حتما


باو انقد اشباع اشباع نگین آدم ناامید میشه
مهندسی اشباع معلمی اشباع دندون اشباع 
درآینده پزشکی اشباع پرستاری اشباع....

----------

